# The Punch Bowl, Halifax - September 2016



## degenerate (Nov 11, 2016)

Not been able to find much history on the place other than its been here since at least 1829 (or a pub called the Punch Bowl anyway) and that in 1860 the landlord at the time was one of a number of publicans charged with the adulteration of their beer by using grains of paradise in brewing. He was fined £50.

Not overly impressive but not a wasted wander by any means, theres signs of squatters living here too.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 11, 2016)

Compared with other pubs which have been featured this one is in not too bad shape, still hope for it. I want that bar stool in your last pic for my own kitchen.


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2016)

Do, ya know, in my sixty five odd years of nosing around I've never had a a wasted explore, I've always enjoyed meself, sometimes more than others admittedly but even when I struck out, bin captured or hurt meself, I loved it.
Your Punch Bowl would have definitely gone on my goodun list, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 11, 2016)

I used to pass this on my way to & from seeing my old girlfriend.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 13, 2016)

Cool explore, nice pics


----------



## degenerate (Nov 14, 2016)

smiler said:


> Do, ya know, in my sixty five odd years of nosing around I've never had a a wasted explore, I've always enjoyed meself, sometimes more than others admittedly but even when I struck out, bin captured or hurt meself, I loved it.
> Your Punch Bowl would have definitely gone on my goodun list, Nice One, Thanks



Thanks smiler. You're right there, whatever happens it's always good fun


----------

